

Show HN: Embeddable Skulpt – Python in the browser for teaching the basics - eah13
https://trinket.io/python

======
eah13
This tech can be used for multiple purposes but it's a subset of Python so
perfect for the restricted needs of a beginner. Plus it supports turtle, which
is an awesome and proven way to give beginners a more intuitive sense of
what's going on. Comments, suggestions, and new use cases welcome!

------
cheerio
Thanks for sharing. This is what I drew,
[http://postimg.org/image/4ripqnv4d/](http://postimg.org/image/4ripqnv4d/) Can
anyone draw anything cooler?

~~~
eah13
Nice! I dig it.

------
infocollector
Any chance we can 'import os'?

~~~
brianpmarks
No support for os. Yet. Maybe in a future version. ;)

